# Ищу ноты этюда для аккордеона



## Vladymyr Nazdrach (5 Авг 2012)

Поделитесь пожалуйста нотами для аккордеона, желательно не очень сложными. моя почта [email protected] 
Заранее благодарен


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (5 Авг 2012)

Идите на форум bayanac.borda.ru и их нотный архив bayanac.narod.ru. Хороший форум для любителей, а нотный архив содержит целые сборники этюдов для аккордеона - сотни этюдов ( разной сложности ) - качай и играй!


----------



## Vladymyr Nazdrach (6 Авг 2012)

спасибо


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Авг 2012)

У меня есть сборник этюдов Двилянского - могу скинуть. Пишите в личку!


----------



## andreyrb (24 Ноя 2015)

Тема старенькая, но подыму. 


Друзья, поделитесь этюдами для аккордеона. Очень буду благодарен.


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> Тема старенькая, но подыму.
> 
> 
> Друзья, поделитесь этюдами для аккордеона. Очень буду благодарен.


Есть Концертные этюды Дербенко. Если надо - пишите в личку


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Ноя 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> Тема старенькая, но подыму.
> 
> 
> Друзья, поделитесь этюдами для аккордеона. Очень буду благодарен.


----------



## andreyrb (25 Ноя 2015)

*vev, Kosthenko - *большое вам спасибо.


----------

